# I-Demon 1000hp R34.



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Fat bloke in a skyline.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Really want those rear wing stays... anyone know the brand?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

RIPS engine. Enough said.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Really want those rear wing stays... anyone know the brand?


look custom but we can supply ones that are sort of the same

couple of companies in japan do them

car looks awesome!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

most of Matt Farah's car vids are quite interesting to watch. I was wondering when he would do one on a skyline... good vid and lovely car!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks mate. What ones can you get. I am convinced they are Do-Luck.

it would please the missus. She loves the BSB but she HATES the wing.

I am sure your car has lower spoiler risers.

Alex



matty32 said:


> look custom but we can supply ones that are sort of the same
> 
> couple of companies in japan do them
> 
> car looks awesome!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

When I saw that R34 this morning it made me realise the HUGE difference that a set of bigger and wider wheels make on a GTR. Seeing it with skinny standard rims and tyres made it look tiny compared to my R35. Looked almost like a R34 GTT!


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

How can I get the link to this video


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

XashskylineX said:


> How can I get the link to this video


Right click and copy video URL


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

XashskylineX said:


> How can I get the link to this video


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2CXaJv0cMw


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

His DIY NZ strut brace didn't fit too well on the strut tops....


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> His DIY NZ strut brace didn't fit too well on the strut tops....


Yes full CAD design and it doesn't fit without bodgy spacers


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's my car. 



GTRSTILL said:


> Really want those rear wing stays... anyone know the brand?


The wing stay is custom made. 




lightspeed said:


> His DIY NZ strut brace didn't fit too well on the strut tops....


The strut brace was made for RB26 engine and fitted perfectly. With the extra height difference when the RB30 engine went in, the nut spacer was the lazy, quick solution. Haven't got around to sorting it out yet. Thanks for noticing and jumping to your own conclusion. 



David said:


> Yes full CAD design and it doesn't fit without bodgy spacers


As above.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

xxfr said:


> Thanks guys. That's my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOUCHE!! :bowdown1:


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Xxfr that's a awesome car you have there !!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

That thing looks and sounds awesome mate. Keep up the great work! Fantastic looking car. :thumbsup:


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Jags said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2CXaJv0cMw





R33 GTR said:


> Right click and copy video URL



Thanks lads wanted to send it to my son to watch 

he loved it 


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Thanks guys. That's my car.
> 
> The strut brace was made for RB26 engine and fitted perfectly. With the extra height difference when the RB30 engine went in, the nut spacer was the lazy, quick solution. Haven't got around to sorting it out yet. Thanks for noticing and jumping to your own conclusion.


First of all your Car is awesomely amazing, your work is Top Class and boy have you got some Skill :hatsoff: you obviously knew what you was doing when designing and manufacturing process, I would take that as 'Nismo' any day, only difference is they made it in Japan with a crew of engineers workers, whilst you made it yourself. Only thing is Nismo are probably not the happiest of bunnies right now  maybe you could work for them. :chuckle:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

V-SpecII said:


> First of all your Car is awesomely amazing, your work is Top Class and boy have you got some Skill :hatsoff: you obviously knew what you was doing when designing and manufacturing process, I would take that as 'Nismo' any day, only difference is they made it in Japan with a crew of engineers workers, whilst you made it yourself. Only thing is Nismo are probably not the happiest of bunnies right now  maybe you could work for them. :chuckle:


Much appreciated. 

I can understand the R&D that goes into making parts by the big name companies and I fully support them. I simply couldn't afford the price tag many times and had to make my own. I did only make my own with a few personal tweaks and never made one to sell just to keep within my ethics. 

There are many parts I know I can design much better. I have friends in machining and welding sides help out where their skills are needed and the end product is user friendly, better most times and cheaper. 

I'll dig out some pics of my boot. I have put in a 10lbs NOS bottle bracket and a fuel surge tank without drilling any holes in the body of the car. I still carry my spare wheel and all tools with the boot mat and get them in and out any time I need them. And I still have boot space to carry 2-3 good size travelling bags if I needed to take the car for a road trip. 

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

> The strut brace was made for RB26 engine and fitted perfectly. With the extra height difference when the RB30 engine went in, the nut spacer was the lazy, quick solution. Haven't got around to sorting it out yet. Thanks for noticing and jumping to your own conclusion.


Aha, I thought that may have been the case.
I also spent an hour last week fettling (bashing!) my ARC titanium tower bar end plates to fit so it caught my eye.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Great to see Matt Farah in a Skyline and to see him as excited as the rest of us are, although 700whp will always make a pretty decent first impression.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Great car, credit to you!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What I think is most impressive is how drivable it seems (albeit at "only" 700whp). I usually associate 1,000bhp with drag monsters, not an R34 with all its interior and boot space and spare wheel.

Credit to the owner ^^^


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

would love to know how Matt F felt about this car in context of the Switzer Ultimate R35


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome vid. Car is very tastefully done, and seems so driveable. Love RB30's. I think in the tune it was driven in the video is my ideal spec. 

Well done Faizal (now searching for a build thread!)!!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

xxfr said:


> Thanks guys. That's my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the harsh comment the car overall looks stunning and very well engineered.
I spotted the badge on the boot, but to me it was funny you mentioning in great detail cad design for an item that now doesn't fit properly.

If you have the cad surely it would be easy to move the centre bars up 15mm and rejigg all the bend radius's. I am sure someone from here would buy the rb26 item for more than it would cost you to make one that fits an rb30.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

My hearty thanks to everyone with their constructive comments. It's good to see the things that I have done that get good marks and others with constructive comments. I appreciate them all and look forward to better the ones that need attention. 





David said:


> If you have the cad surely it would be easy to move the centre bars up 15mm and rejigg all the bend radius's. I am sure someone from here would buy the rb26 item for more than it would cost you to make one that fits an rb30.


Thanks mate. Just had a lot on with full time studies, full time work and not such a good run with Mrs's health for last 2 years since the build. 

The car was the last thing on my mind. I am getting back into it this year with Mrs better now, studies over (graduated with another bachelors 2 days ago) and work continuing.

I will update here once I sort the brace out.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Some photos. 










The fuel surge tank










The custom woofer and amp box that is removable when going on track. All wiring is hidden as well when installed. 










The front GTR badge. I get a lot of grief from a few here for using the Holden model's GTR badge. I quite like it. 










And the strut brace how it sat with the RB26 engine.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Mrs, I hope and pray she is recovering or better now.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea I did see the GTR badge in the vid and was going to say something but meh.. There's more things in life to be concerned about and considering it's a 1,000bhp GTR.. Who am I to judge, haha.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car xxfr with some great mods you've done:thumbsup:


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

but its not 1000hp car


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

turbomystic said:


> but its not 1000hp car


If you watched the video you would have heard Matt say that the boost has been turned down and is " only running 720 WHP " :flame:


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

R33 GTR said:


> If you watched the video you would have heard Matt say that the boost has been turned down and is " only running 720 WHP " :flame:


Can you make 1000 hp with just low mount standard upgraded Turbos
? Perhaps Rips can answer this question?

The spec suggest ~ 600 hp or maybe we can be educated?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

turbomystic said:


> Can you make 1000 hp with just low mount standard upgraded Turbos
> ? Perhaps Rips can answer this question?
> 
> The spec suggest ~ 600 hp or maybe we can be educated?


RB30 DETT and NOS do the magic.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> When I saw that R34 this morning it made me realise the HUGE difference that a set of bigger and wider wheels make on a GTR. Seeing it with skinny standard rims and tyres made it look tiny compared to my R35. Looked almost like a R34 GTT!


My R34 gtr v spec 2 with new Ccw wheels 12 " rear 11 " front was told that it can't be done :chuckle:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

What Turbos are on the car?

Very impressive motor.

Az


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

HKS 2530s I believe...


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

R322 said:


> What Turbos are on the car?
> 
> Very impressive motor.
> 
> Az


They are HKS GTRS, absolutely maxed out on their capacity. 

I used RB30 bottom end prepared by RIPS. ROB from RIPS has seen the build quality once I finished and was all smiles. 

The car runs easy 10s 1/4 quarter mile. My best is a 10.514s with a 1.57s 60ft, and I braked from 370m on this run. The rules here in NZ dedicate that street class cars that do not have a roll cage are not allowed to run under 11s on the drag strip. I braked to keep it above 11s and failed miserably :flame:. Car has been banned from track until I reduce the power to get back on or do only 11s+ runs. I wish to be keep it as a street car.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Car has been banned from track until I reduce the power to get back on or do only 11s+ runs. I wish to be keep it as a street car.


Haha :chuckle: that's hilarious :banned:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Would you consider Single Turbo Xxfr?

Az


----------



## roy8532 (Mar 22, 2015)

dam thats nice


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

R322 said:


> Would you consider Single Turbo Xxfr?
> 
> 
> 
> Az



Genuine question as I don't know the answer:

What benefit to running a single would he achieve? I thought a double was better as they could be smaller and spool up sooner and maybe a slightly later one for later in the rev range?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

R322 said:


> Would you consider Single Turbo Xxfr?
> 
> Az





LiamGTR said:


> Genuine question as I don't know the answer:
> 
> What benefit to running a single would he achieve? I thought a double was better as they could be smaller and spool up sooner and maybe a slightly later one for later in the rev range?


When I was doing my build, it was about my budget and my aim to keep every factory part until and unless it became a hindrance in performance. I still have the factory exhaust and inlet manifolds that are not ported. 

I had Garrett 2860-5s on my previous RB26 setup and that's what I was going to install on the 30 build due to budget constraints but luckily I came across a friend who had the HKS GTRS lying around and needed the 2860s, so we swapped. 

The GTRS perform very well on the RB30 and come to full noise quite quickly. The lag mentioned in the video is not there at full power settings. 

The GTRS do run out of puff at full power and I really need bigger turbos or a single setup for more power. Then again, to run more power I need to upgrade the factory gearbox too. 

I would go to a single if I saw the benefit but not unless I upgrade the box. I would love to see the engine pulling up to 38psi at least so I can see the potential of the engine. It's built to be good for 42psi as per Robbie.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Newer Single Turbos have newer/better Technology so Spool quicker than the older Single Turbos.

GTR Twin Turbos Spool in Parallel, unlike a Supra or RX7, which is a Sequential setup.

GTRS would suit a RB30 rather than a RB26, being a 3.0 would eliminate a lot of Lag too.

Az


----------



## marco220 (Apr 16, 2015)

Love it! great project.. maybe some day mine will be close to this ha. congrats


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm glad Matt Farah's done this review, it just cements the fact the R34 GT-R really is THE tuner car of tuner cars.

This one has evidently been well-loved and continues to evolve. I wouldn't fit some of the parts this car has but that's the difference between one person and another.

Lovely piece of kit and a true enthusiast owning it.

Well done - keep going.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

R322 said:


> Newer Single Turbos have newer/better Technology so Spool quicker than the older Single Turbos.
> 
> GTR Twin Turbos Spool in Parallel, unlike a Supra or RX7, which is a Sequential setup.
> 
> ...


Correct and I agree with you. 



C7 JFW said:


> I'm glad Matt Farah's done this review, it just cements the fact the R34 GT-R really is THE tuner car of tuner cars.
> 
> This one has evidently been well-loved and continues to evolve. I wouldn't fit some of the parts this car has but that's the difference between one person and another.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

marco220 said:


> Love it! great project.. maybe some day mine will be close to this ha. congrats


Thank you.


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

xxfr said:


> Thanks guys. That's my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen the video. Great work and lovely looking car!

What is the complete engine spec?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

alexcrosse said:


> Fat bloke in a skyline



dont know who were you referring to but the "fat bloke" did a very good job with his skyline and he let the other "fat bloke" in his beautiful skyline. well done xxfr buddy. keep it up :bowdown1:


----------

